# Nikon D800 + CF 32 GB ... 400 shoots...



## Phyramide (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello,


Could You please help me: My logic seems to fail on this:


I've bought a Scandisk 32 GB Extreme CF card for my Nikon D800. I use CF card as a number one card writing RAW in it and ScanDisk 16 GB SD in the second slot for JPF (FINE L). Nikon D800 shows that 400 frames (shoots) are available. When I see the size of the file i get it is around 47 mb (NEF 14-bit lossless compressed). So if I multiply 50mb x 400 shoots = 20000mb ... I do understand that 32Gb is not 32000 mb... a rather something around 30000 mb but still where does the rest 10000 mb go? In my simplifued math it should me around 700 NEF files for a 32 GB card. As the JPG file size is 15 mb so it is 3 times smaller than NEF ... so the 16 GB SD should be fine as a second card for the 32 CF card.


Could You please say where I'm wrong?


PS one more strange thing... If I take the SD card out and put D800 to shoot only RAW ... it shows me 199 shoots???
What is wrong?


Thank You in advance!


----------



## djacobox372 (Feb 11, 2013)

Phyramide said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could You please help me: My logic seems to fail on this:
> 
> ...



Most if the quality modes are compressed, so the camera can't predict exactly how many photos are left and Nikon appears to errror on the side of caution.


----------



## gconnoyer (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah its just a "guess" by the camera.
On my 16GB card, shooting in raw, it says I get 741 images....about 100 or so into it, I've only wittled the count down to about 700


----------

